# Intel SAS Module AXXRMS2AF080



## Mussolini (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone here know if this Intel module (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816117185) works on FreeBSD systems ?
If not, how can I check that ?


Thanks in advance,

Danilo


----------



## wszczep (Oct 27, 2012)

If You know the chipset of that card, You could search the source at http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2012)

It's an LSI SAS2008: http://ark.intel.com/products/54561/Intel-Integrated-Server-RAID-Module-AXXRMS2AF080

That page also says the module is to be discontinued in the fourth quarter of 2012.

The FreeBSD driver is mfi(4), I think, but there are multiple firmware versions and modes of operation that complicate things.  Not having any of those controllers, I have not paid attention to the details.

If I were looking at those, I'd prefer the PCIE slot versions, which cost about the same but would also work on other motherboards.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 5, 2012)

LSI SAS2008 is supported by the mps(4) driver.

And good to know:



> BUGS
> This driver is still in development, it has only been tested on the amd64
> architecture and has some known shortcomings:
> +o	 No IR (Integrated RAID) support.
> ...



For me it works great on an IT mode HBA, letting ZFS do all the fancy work.

btw, I saw that 9.1-RELEASE will receive a new driver, maybe more is possible by then.


----------



## Mussolini (Nov 6, 2012)

My trouble with a PCI-E controller is that I need to use all slots with other cards, like HBA, SAS controller and etc...
So, maybe this card will work fine with the 9.1 release, isn't it ?


----------

